# Recommended smart TV in Italy



## Troz (Jan 29, 2018)

Hello,

UHF TV reception is pretty marginal where I am but now I have decent internet I propose to get a smart TV and stream Italian TV live - RAI, Mediaset etc.

I haven't yet found a useful review - I want a TV with a built-in RAIPlay app or maybe an Android TV with Google Chrome. I'm aware that the usefulness of such TVs varies depending on the level of support from the manufacturer.

So before taking the plunge I'd be interested in hearing from someone with _actual experience_, positive or negative, of buying a smart TV and using it to stream Italian TV. Are there any Italian TV apps which support real-time subtitles like the free-to-air teletext?

thanks


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Can you put a dish up? If so with the TivuSat card you'd get virtually everything in 4K. You might also get some other non DTT channels.

I have a newer Sony. I don't use the Rai or Mediaset apps on it but the bigger issue is Sony's own software . It doesn't impress with it's stability. I admit it's better today than the first update but if my computer had all those problems I wouldn't be happy.

I think my Amazon firestick has the apps. But once again my reception is fairly good so I don't use it. But it's more stable than my Sony.

You want Italian subtitles? Most channels simulcast original languages on the alternate language channel.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Okay I opened the apps.

Rai Play works fine on both the TV and the Amazon stick.

Mediaset I can't see an option to stream live TV. Lots of options to buy channels.


----------



## Troz (Jan 29, 2018)

Thanks for checking Nick. I too have been unimpressed by TV manufacturers own apps over the years - in Australia I settled on a NUC mini-PC so I can easily run a VPN, and also watch TV in a fullscreen browser which is usually a better option. I may be forced down the same route in Italy, but I was recently staying in an AirBNB in England where they had an all-internet TV setup and the BBC TV app worked pretty well. So I was hoping that maybe things had improved.

I have a hearing loss so having the subtitles on (in the same language as the dialogue) helps me a lot.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

I can't figure out subtitles on the Rai app but it does everything else.

I have a vague memory that the Mediaset app might require registering to see live TV. If I get a chance today I'll check.

A dish honestly is a straight forward option if you're in an area with crappy reception. Many newer TVs even have decoders built in. All you'd need is the card.


----------



## Troz (Jan 29, 2018)

NickZ said:


> A dish honestly is a straight forward option if you're in an area with crappy reception. Many newer TVs even have decoders built in. All you'd need is the card.


Thanks, I'll investigate.


----------



## Boaby (8 mo ago)

I know your question is about Italian TV but...If you use a firestick (or connect another device) you can load a VPN, so that you can get UK TV through WiFi. You can also get Prime and Netflix (if you've subscribed). Another option (I've not tried) would be an Android TV with a VPN downloaded. I'd be surprised if there aren't similar Italian apps but I have reception in Italy, so I haven't tried that. By resetting language and subtitles on a Smart TV (if you have a reception) you'll also get some programmes in (original) English and the rest in Italian. Sorry if this is irrelevant and you just want Italian programmes.


----------

